# Anybody been to Teach's Lair/the Roost lately?



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Haven't seen a report from them since early October. Did JAM quit the Roost?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Gorge said:


> Haven't seen a report from them since early October. Did JAM quit the Roost?


Jam is at Hatteras Jacks now.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Did he buy the place? Heard there was a For Sale sign out front.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Took a peek at there website and saw in their Blog that JAM had posted that he's "TEAMED UP " with Ryan and it goes on to say that their developing a online tackle business over the winter . I hope that it doesn't change the nice old school tackle shop feeling you get with you visit the shop . But in Business it's Grow or Go


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BigWillJ said:


> Did he buy the place? Heard there was a For Sale sign out front.


That sign is for the property next door that shares the driveway to RT 12 access with Hatteras Jack's and has no affiliation with Ryan or Hatteras Jacks.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanx G.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks gents


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jam got fired new boss is Zing Pow


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

bronzbck1 said:


> Jam got fired new boss is Zing Pow


Zing Pow ?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> Zing Pow ?


Zing quieted his cast down since he has matured. He is more about the Zing than the Pow which did happen with enough regularity a dozen years back to firmly establish his moniker in Drum Fishing Legends.

Zing is a well known Drum Fisherman who actually won the MAN Tournament about four years ago. This was before the Current MAN started breaking records and generally being a FHB Fish Hog.

Zing will be included in the upcoming Book "Legends of the Sand" or "Legends of the Creosote" or perhaps just "OBX Legends" or whatever name is selected. If you go to the CTS website, Zing's CTS 1306 is pictured leaning on the rail at Avon Pier in one of the few photos about the CTS S7 line of Surf Casting Sticks.

Zing had indicated he was being recruited by Management at Teaches to replace Jam back in November when I was Drum Fishing on Avon Pier (In Reality I was Shark Fishing on Avon Pier)

Zing like Jam was an Alumnus of Red Drum Tackle..........I never worked for Bob preferring to be a just a customer/consultant/sh....talker at the gathering place and bait station in Buxton. I did spend some time at Hatteras Jacks though in a minor rod building capacity last Spring.

Zing put 14 Drum on the Beach in one day last Spring during the big Bite Week at the Point. I had the Flu and only managed to get 2 in the same amount of time when the beach closed to vehicles at 9:00 PM Sharp.


----------

